# Social Security Number



## sylviachen (May 3, 2009)

Hi guys

Does anyone know whether I can apply for this in Australia? I currently have a temporary immigrant visa but my actual greencard won't be sent to me until I arrive in the states. Should I wait to for the card first before I make a SSN application?

Thanks


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

sylviachen said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Does anyone know whether I can apply for this in Australia? I currently have a temporary immigrant visa but my actual greencard won't be sent to me until I arrive in the states. Should I wait to for the card first before I make a SSN application?
> 
> Thanks


No!! you cannot get it in Aus

Take a completed SS.5 form into any SS office with your passport which 
will be stamped I-551 which is your temp GC stamp until the card arrives 
give it 10 days after you arrive ..for their records to catch up

Application for a Social Security Card


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

What Davis1 said. I emphasize the 10-day wait. If you don't do that, it actually takes longer.


----------



## sylviachen (May 3, 2009)

Ok, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Ms B (May 9, 2008)

I applied for mine in January the day after I landed in the US and it took 2 months to come through. I think they are much tougher post 9/11.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Ms B said:


> I applied for mine in January the day after I landed in the US and it took 2 months to come through. I think they are much tougher post 9/11.


As FB said ..you applied too early ... it slowed it all down ..


----------



## sylviachen (May 3, 2009)

OK will make sure I wait 10 days!


----------



## Ms B (May 9, 2008)

Ah! I didn't realise that would slow down my application, I will keep that in mind when dispensing advice. 

But, before being here ten days I had started work and would have struggled to get to the social security office that is only open in business hours


----------



## mfowler (May 29, 2009)

ok so you need to wait until you've been in the US for 10 days then apply for your SSN? How long will it take to come after that? It's very hard as you need it for everything!!

What about getting a drivers licence? Do you have to hand in yours from your own country?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes ... about 10 days.. The USCIS has to put all your info into the SAVE system after you have entered it just take a little while...

No... that belongs to your own country...In most cases you start afresh


----------



## Ms B (May 9, 2008)

mfowler said:


> ok so you need to wait until you've been in the US for 10 days then apply for your SSN? How long will it take to come after that? It's very hard as you need it for everything!!
> 
> What about getting a drivers licence? Do you have to hand in yours from your own country?


Something to keep in mind, research the rules for getting a drivers license before you go. In Florida (rules will differ in other states) you are expected to get a Florida license within 30 days of arrival if you living there and are going to drive. You can take a test without a SSN or with a SSN but not while you are applying for one. That one caught us out.

As a said, laws will differ in other states but check what they are before deciding what order to do things in.


----------

